# Solling MA 7.7.



## Vokkar (28. Mai 2002)

Hallo zusammen,

nachdem der Altenau MA vorbei ist und dort anscheinend ne Menge Leute aus dem Forum waren (und ich es verpennt habe), wollte ich einfach mal kurz fragen wer von euch im Solling mitfährt und ob man sich dort nicht mal kurz treffen könnte. So rein interessehalber wer hinter den Nicks so steckt.

Mit Gruß

Vokkar


----------



## onkel (28. Mai 2002)

Wenn es am 7.7. ist, fahre ich bestimmt mit. Kannst du noch mal den Link reinstellen, bitte?

Letztes Jahr war dieser Marathon für mich die Hölle. Schlechtes Wetter, bei mir kaputte Optik und dazu noch ein schöner Sturz, weil ein Pfosten, der sich vorher schon an drei Kurven verbremst hatte, dies noch mal schön machen musste, nachdem er sich unnötig vor mich gesetzt hatte. 

Das schöne an dem Solling-Marathon ist, dass man viel von seinem Startgeld zurück bekommt.- Letztes Jahr 2 Energiedrink-Pülverchen, 1 Riegel, Siggflasche und einen halben Liter Latschenkiefer. Dazu 3 (!!!!) Verpflegungsstationen auf der Kurzstrecke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vokkar (28. Mai 2002)

hier der link
http://www.holzminden.de/mountainbike/mtbcup.htm
Letztes Jahr war das Wetter immerhin besser als vor 2 Jahren, aber egal, so wie's aussieht werden die lokalen MA dieses Jahr von gutem Wetter verfolgt was man ja schon im Kellerwald erleben durfte.

Gruß
Vokkar

Und jetzt mach ich Feierabend und dreh ne Runde


----------



## Eckard (28. Mai 2002)

Habe ich da wirklich richtig gelesen?

20  Nachmeldegebühren?

Das ist ja super billig!!!!!!


----------



## michael59 (28. Mai 2002)

In dem Link findet man leider kaum Angaben zur gefahrenen Strecke. Wie sieht denn das Höhenprofil aus?
Da der Start so früh ist sollte man auch übernachten, wie ist das möglich?

@ vokkar: als einheimischer solltest du den forumleuten einen wissensvorsprung verschaffen, als ran


michael


----------



## RobBj123 (28. Mai 2002)

Also ich werde auf jeden Fall versuchen zu kommen, aber am gleichen Tag kommt mein Bruder auch von seinem einjährigen Kanadaaufenthalt wieder... also muss ich eigentlich da sein. 
Aber da der Start ja eh ziemlich früh ist kann ich vielleicht beides verbinden... umm wie weit isses nochmal von Allersheim nach Langenhagen ;-) 
Ich tu mein bestes, und freue mich natürlich auch auf ein kleines Forumstreffen nach dem Zieleinlauf (wenn ich dann noch da bin).
Pennen werd ich da wohl kaum - dann lieber früh aufstehen. Und 25 sind ja wohl genug Startgeld, da muss ich nicht auch noch Pension, Zimmer oder Campingplatz bezahlen. 

ciao


----------



## RobBj123 (28. Mai 2002)

Ich hab ja nen Team... aber der Rest sollte sich mal überlegen als Mannschaft anzutreten ;-)

"Mannschaftswertungen für Männer und Frauen bei mind. 3 Startern mit gleichlautendem Vereins-/ Teamnamen"


----------



## Quen (28. Mai 2002)

Bin da...  

Felix wohl auch - zumindest wollte er all meine Termine auch fahren


----------



## Akumlehn (29. Mai 2002)

Hi

bin am 7.7. auch da, praktisch Zwang weil das bei mir vor der Haustür ist 
Naja mit den 20Euro Nachmeldegebühr... keinen Plan was da bei denen durchgebrannt ist...............
Und zur Strecke gibs eigentlcih nich soooo viel zu sagen...
Viel Forstautobahn, nen paar crossige Passagen, des wars dann schon. Eine Runde (53km) hat ca 1100Hm, Profil könnte ich bie Bedarf reinstellen, die Runde wird im Training doch etwas öfter absolviert (jaja Heimvorteil ich weiss ).

@michael59: übernachten ist kein größeres Problem, in Silberborn gibs mehrere Sachen zum Schlafen, könnte bei Gelegenheit einfach die Nummer vom Fremdenverkehrsamt reinstellen.

@rob:
der marathon wird nur von der brauerei allersheim gesponsert  stattfinden tut der in Neuhaus im Solling.

Wenn sonst noch Fragen sind... Immer raus damit, Vokkar oder ich können da bestimmt helfen.
ciao
Andreas


----------



## Vokkar (29. Mai 2002)

Guten Mooorgen.

Das Profil hab ich gerade nich zur Hand, könnte ich aber am WE mal mitbringen und nächste Woche reinsetzen, oder der Andreas macht das mal kurz . Die Strecke is aber wie schon gesagt nich wirklich stressig und die Höhenmeter hatter ja auch schon gepostet.
Ansonsten gibbet kaum Infos die erwähnenswert wären, die Abfahrten waren in Altenau heftiger und die hinter Kurven versteckten Anstiege oder Gefahrenstellen wie die Bodenwelle in Altenau bei den Holzstößen kommen so eigentlich auch nicht vor. 
Ne Vollgasstrecke halt. Allerdings isse jetzt auch nicht sooo langweilig wie sich das jetzt anhört, aber ich stehe immer noch n bisschen unter dem Eindruck des echt geilen Altenaukurses.
Ach ja und man fährt auf der langen Strecke nur 2 Runden, das war z.B. n Nachteil in A, dass man da 4 mal rum musste, die 4. Runde wurde dann schon n bisschen öde.
Zu den 20 Nachmeldegebühren kann ich nix sagen, dass is mir noch gar nich aufgefallen, is wohl einfach nur unverschämt  .
So mehr fällt mir jetzt ersma nich ein und jetzt muss ich ein wenig was arbeiten.

mit Gruß
der Vokkar


----------



## onkel (29. Mai 2002)

@Akumlem: Kannst du Info über das Vorhandensein eines Campingplatzes besorgen????

Wäre große Klasse!


Ansonsten wäre natürlich ein TEAM EISENSCHWEINE der Hit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vokkar (29. Mai 2002)

Ich bin ma so frei:
http://www.naturcamping-silberborn.de/

Und die Tel.-Nummern:
Kurverwaltung Neuhaus im Solling
Haus des Gastes
37603 Holzminden
Tel.: (0 55 36) 10 11
Fax: (0 55 36) 13 50

Verkehrsamt Silberborn
Am Kurgarten 1
37603 Holzminden
Tel.: (0 55 36) 2 23
Fax: (0 55 36) 15 27

Mehr Unterkünfte gibts unter http://www.hochsolling.de/ da dem Link Touristik folgen...

Vokkar


----------



## onkel (29. Mai 2002)

Boah! Danke, das ging fix!


----------



## michael59 (29. Mai 2002)

ich bin an dem höhenprofil interessiert

michael


----------



## Vokkar (30. Mai 2002)

hier isses:


----------



## michael59 (10. Juni 2002)

Hallo ich habe mich heute angemeldet


wer noch ?


michael


----------



## steinbeißer (10. Juni 2002)

hi



ich noch nicht, aber habe das anmeldeformular schon vor mir liegen.....muß mich erstmal noch vom gestriegen trenga.de-marathon erholen...war ja recht harte runde, oder??



@michael59: wir sehen uns ja am 23. zur harztour mit dem südharzbiker....ich ruf dich nochmal an, vorher...ok!


bis denn...ciao bernd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Akumlehn (10. Juni 2002)

Hi

gemeldet hab ich noch nicht, aber ich wohn in Holzminden (10km von Neuhaus und bin außerdem im lokalen Bikeverein ==> Teilnahmepflicht) und werde auf jeden Fall teilnehmen.

Bezüglich der Nachmeldegebühren (auf der Homepage stand was von 20 Euro), da muss der Schreiberling der Page derbst gepennt haben, hab den Veranstalter angerufen: 5 Euro Nachmeldegebühr!
Das steht auch in der Ausschreibung die hier irgendwo rumfliegt.
20 Euro wär ja mal mehr als hirnverbrannt. 10Euro im Kellerwald waren schon mehr als zu teuer und auch mit einem Brot am Ende nich mehr zu korrigieren. Die sehen mich bestimmt nicht wieder.
ciao
Andreas


----------



## RobBj123 (11. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von steinbeißer _
> *hi
> ich noch nicht, aber habe das anmeldeformular schon vor mir liegen.....muß mich erstmal noch vom gestriegen trenga.de-marathon erholen...war ja recht harte runde, oder??
> @michael59: wir sehen uns ja am 23. zur harztour mit dem südharzbiker....ich ruf dich nochmal an, vorher...ok!
> bis denn...ciao bernd *



Hi! Du warst auch in Clausthal... ?!? Dann haben wir dich bestimmt auch bemerkt - gelbe Sprengles??? Altenau warst du auch dabei oder?

Achja, für Allersheim hab ich mich noch nicht angemeldet, könnte sein, dass es noch etwas wichtiges an dem Tag gibt... also melde ich mich wieder bei Meldeschluss an ;-) 

ciao Rob


----------



## steinbeißer (11. Juni 2002)

hi rob!

jepp, genau der war ich, mit den gelben spengle...gab's ja nicht so oft.

wenn es bei dir am 7.7. klappt, werden wir uns ja dann mal kennenlernen!

bist du auch in willingen??


bis denne, ciao bernd


----------



## RobBj123 (11. Juni 2002)

Also 7.7. ist bei mir 99%ig sicher. Dann trifft man sich da ja vielleicht mal...

Am nächsten Wochenende habe ich leider keine Zeit da ich bei der DM die unser Verein ausrichtet mithelfen werde.






ciao


----------



## bradi (20. Juni 2002)

Hi,

wie sieht es denn mit der Anzahl der Teilnehmer aus? Wieviele gehen auf die lange Runde? Hintergrund ist die Teilnahme einer Freundin, die ganz gerne mal über eine lange Strecke starten würde, aber keine Lust hat bei einer Zielzeit von ca. 6:30 h am Ende des Feldes alleine rumzugurken. Habt ihr irgendwo eine Ergebnisliste vom letzten Jahr? 

Grüße
bradi


----------



## Torsten (20. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von michael59 _
> *ich bin an dem höhenprofil interessiert
> 
> michael *



Hallo Michael,

ein genaues Höhenprofil mit Verpflegungsstationen etc. findest Du auch in meinem Marathonbericht "Schlammparade" unter
TORUEN /BERICHTE auf meiner Seite.

Gruss Torsten


----------



## Akumlehn (20. Juni 2002)

hi

@bradi:
hmm da beim solling quasi traditionell schlechtes wetter ist gehen meistens nicht allzuviele auf die große runde.
Siegzeit war letztes jahr 4:05:41, hab hier nur eine Seite vonner ergebnisliste, da gehts bis platz 74 mit ner zeit von 6:51:00. Aber ab 5:50 wirds echt dünne mit den Teilnehmern.
Die strecke is aber echt nich allzuschwer, also nen höherer schnitt müsst eigentlciha cuh drin sein
ciao
Andreas


----------



## michael59 (28. Juni 2002)

also ich starte über die kurze strecke und reise am samstag schon ann, wahrscheinlich so das noch eine schöne tour am samstag möglich ist. 

die leute mit ortskenntnis sollten einen treffpunkt vorschlagen , damit wir mit dem treffen mal nägel mit köpfen machen


michael


----------



## chubika (28. Juni 2002)

Freunde, Roemer, Landsleute,

bin auch schon wenigstens am Samstag vor Ort (Streckenbesichtigung).

Waere schoen, wenn sich mal wieder ne Gelegenheit fuer eine gesellige Gespraechsrunde/Biker-Latein (Abend) vor dem Rennen ergibt.

Ciao
C.


----------



## elaluna (29. Juni 2002)

Haben uns gerade angemeldet, hoffentlich ist es
 dieses Jahr mal trocken.
 Wie sieht`s aus Torsten, bist Du auch wieder 
 dabei?
 Ela und Jochen aus Bad Driburg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vokkar (1. Juli 2002)

So, am Sonntag isses soweit, das Wetter spielt ja auch wie jedes Jahr wieder suuuper mit.
Bin die Runde am Samstag mal abgefahren, bis auf n paar Teilstücke hält es sich (noch) in Grenzen mit dem Schlamm, sieht dann wahrscheinlich besser aus wenn erstmal 200 Biker durchgepflügt sind, na ja is halt wie immer.

Also zum Treffen: Für die die am Samstag schon da sind könnt ich ne gührte Tour um 14 Uhr ab Silberborn (direkt neben Neuhaus) ab dem Doprfgemeinschaftshaus anbieten, die muss ich sowieso führen, wer also schon da ist soll sich mal melden, die Tour wird in unterschiedliche Leistungsgruppen unterteilt, ich werde voraussichtlich Gruppe 1 führen. Also nur keine Hemmungen und gebt Euch mir zu erkennen, fahre wahrscheinlich mit nem grünen Jekyll.

Für die, die dann noch nicht da sind würde ich als Treffpunkt die Nudelparty vorschlagen, so um 18 Uhr im Hof am Brunnen (ich hoffe das war jetzt auch n Brunnen) also so ziemlich in der Mitte das Hofes wo's die Nudeln, das Bier und die Würtstchen gibt. Und wenn da kein Brunnen steht (ich glaub aber schon), dann lauft einfach 5 Minuten im Kreis und schreit Eure Nicks  

Also dann,
bis Sonntag und noch eine muntere Vorbelastungsphase

der Vokkar


----------



## michael59 (5. Juli 2002)

@ vokkar
bin zu 99% zum einrollen dabei, werde dich hoffentlich erkennen.

noch jemand ?

michael


----------



## chubika (5. Juli 2002)

Hallo,

14Uhr werde ich wohl nicht schaffen. Muss freuh noch ein wenig basteln und starte dann so gegen Mittag.

Sehen uns hoffentlich am Abend.
Wer campt wo?

Ciao
C.


----------



## steinbeißer (6. Juli 2002)

hallo,

ich werde auch erst später kommen können - tja, wo campen.....mal sehen, wird ja wohl einen parkplatz geben in der nähe. dann is der weg zur pastaparty nicht sooo weit!!

na denn, man sieht sich....18 uhr am brunnen? werd mir mal mühe geben.....

bis dann

ciao bernd


----------



## Vokkar (8. Juli 2002)

Hallo zusammen
zuerst mal muss ich mich entschuldigen, weil ich es selber nicht geschafft hab um 18 Uhr am Brunnen zu sein, das war echt lahm von mir, aber sonst hat ja alles gut geklappt, ich hoffe alle Anwesenden hatten ihren Spaß.
Die Ergebnisse mit Bildern sind auch schon online unter http://www.mountainbikecup.de/ 
Zum Rennverlauf: Die Strecke war wie jedes Jahr gut gewässert, wenigstens blieb der Regen während der Fahrt aus (bin wohl langsam echt n Schönwetterfahrer). 
Nach dem Start ging es gleich die Eichenallee rauf, so dass bereits nach ca. 2 km das Feld gut auseinandergezogen war und die erste Abfahrt dann schonmal schnell ging. Im ersten Trail wars trotzdem nochmal n bisschen eng und hier hat sich dann der Regen der letzten Woche gezeigt, so dass links und rechts der ein oder andere Fahrer sein Gefährt auf die Seite gelegt hat, zum Glück blieben dieses Jahr schwerere Verletzungen aus. 
Weiter gings in munterem und schlammigen Auf und Ab bis zur ersten Verpflegung bei der sich dann Gelegenheit bot den Helfern die Becher aus den Händen zu reißen und dabei teure isotonische Getränkemischungen auf dem Asphalt zu verteilen, naja Hauptsache keine wichtigen Sekunden verloren...
Anschließend kamen ein paar Wiesen- und Asphaltstücke, die nicht weiter erwähnenswert sind und dann kamm die erste schnellere Waldautobahn. Glückesgeschick, mich überholten kurz zuvor einige Fahrer die schneller unterwegs waren, so dass sich eine gute Gelegenheit zum Windschattenfahren bot und sogar das Kreiseln hat einigermaßen geklappt bis zu dem kleinen Sprung am Abschluss der Autobahn (an dieser Stelle einen schönen Dank an die Kollegen). 
Jetzt schnell über ein paar Wiesen runter ins Tal und dann vorbei an der 2. Verpflegung diese ekelhafte Matschrampe rauf, die wie in jedem Jahr nicht enden zu wollen scheint. Dann wieder etwas Waldautobahn, vorbei an der 3. Verpflegung und zum Abschluss ein paar hundert Meter durch die Wildschweinsuhlen, die nettweise so abtrassiert waren, dass ein Vorbeifahren unmöglich war. Wenigstens sind vor mir so viele durchgefahren, dass halbwegs trockene Fahrspuren vorhanden waren. Dennoch schmeißen die Reifen ne Menge Dreck hoch und das vorzugsweise auf Schaltung und Kette, die allerdings ist schon länger trocken, so dass der Schlamm eher als Notschmiermittel durchgeht. 
Was solls, jetzt also noch schnell die letzte rutschige Abfahrt runter und runter nach Neuhaus zu Start und Ziel gerollt und soweit wäre auch alles gut gewesen wenn ich nicht nochmal dieselbe Runde gefahren wäre für die ich dann insgesamt 8 Minuten mehr gebraucht hab.
Trotzdem, es war mal wieder schön völlig Dreckverkrustet und erschöpft im Ziel zu stehen mit dem sicheren Gefühl etwas sehr sinnvoll vollbracht zu haben. Noch schöner wärs allerdings gewesen, wenn ich nicht um 54 Sekunden an meinem gesetzten Ziel unter 5 Stunden zu bleiben vorbei geschrammt wäre, aber was solls, man muss sich ja auch noch was fürs nächste Jahr lassen.
So, das wars aus meiner Sicht, wenn jemand Fotos gemacht hat kann er sie ja mal hier reinstellen. Irgendwie war auch n professioneller Fotograf an der Strecke, die Bilder kann man wohl im Netz bestellen unter http://www.firstfotofactory.com .
Gruß an alle
der Vokkar


----------



## michael59 (8. Juli 2002)

danke erst mal an vokkar für deinen bericht. der gute hat am tag zuvor schon den führer für die touris der leistungsgruppe eins gemacht. da habe ich ihn kurz kennengelernt und dann am abend noch einen schwatz gemacht. 

ich bin leistungsgruppe 2 gefahren und möchte diese einführungstour für das nächste jahr empfehlen. zu meinem bericht später.


michael


----------



## michael59 (8. Juli 2002)

die bilder des profis habeich leider noch nicht gefunden

michael


----------



## chubika (9. Juli 2002)

Freunde, Roemer, Landsleute,

4. Allerheimer Mountainbike-Cup (Neustadt/Hochsolling)

Die Vorbereitung lief diesmal recht gut und Planmaessig. Trotz Zeitknappheit und Hektik habe ich meinen Trainingsplan und sonstig Vorgaben halbwegs umsetzen koennen. Ich fuehle mich gut und bin optimistisch, ob der Ding, die auf mich zukommen.

Freitag abend: Ich will mein Race-Bike nochmal durchchecken und nebenbei gleich dass am Auersberg geschrottete Innenlager wechseln. Ich habe meine Werkstatt nicht zugeschlossen, Murphy schleicht sich rein , um mir ueber die Schulter zu hauchen: Nene, das Innenlager kriegst Du heute nicht mehr raus. Mist das Ding sitzt bombenfest. Trotz Einsatz meines gesamten Koerpergewichtes und riesiger Hebel bewegt sich nichts. 
Nagut, morgen vormittag ist auch noch Zeit. Also ordentlich mit WD40 eingeweicht und nach gutem Fruehstueck wird alles gut. Es hat sich wirklich noch wacker gewehrt. Aber mit der vorletzten zerstoerungsfreien Massnahme der Demontage (Nuss in Schraubstock, gesamtes Bike als Hebel drauf und mit Schraubzwinge fixiert, viel wuerg wuerg endlich das langersehnte Kraechts.
Nun schnell noch einen Blick auf den Hinterreifen (geplatzt am Auersberg): Decke runter Sicht und Tastpruefung OK, Talkum rein Decke rauf, Luft rauf, Wummm. Der naechste Schlauch loest sich in Wohlgefallen auf. (Geht mein Druckmesser am Rennkompressor noch richtig, war doch gerade mal bei 4?) Zufall. Decke runter, neuer Schlauch rein Decke rauf, vorsichtig Luft rauf, Schwalbe Luftdruckmesser zeigt wieder 4 bar und beim Abziehen: wummmm. Mein Trommelfell (Huch, warum ist denn jetzt das Radio so leise?) und meine Nerven beginnen sich aufzuloesen. 
   
Zur Beruhigung packe ich erstmal meine Klamotten in den Transporter (wohl wissend, dass ich eh wieder die Haelfte vergesse). Hinterrad die Zweite: Decke checken, der Ring fuer den Felgenhalt loest sich wohl doch in Wohlgefallen auf, also ab in die Tonne. Neue Decke, neuer Schlauch, Luft rauf, haelt.

Gegen 17.00Uhr erreiche ich ohne weitere Zwischenfaelle Neustadt. Michael59 ist schon da. Nach Abholen meiner Startunterlagen beziehen wir mit unseren Hilfscampern Stellung auf dem Parkplatz neben der Schule.
Eilig springe ich in meine Bikeklamotten und starte noch auf eine Besichtigungsrunde. Strecke soll gut markiert sein, also lasse ich die Karte zurueck und mache erste Bekanntschaft mit dem Anstieg nach dem Start (erste Gelegenheit fuer das Feld sich zu sortieren) und dann hinein in die morastigen Trails - Pilzsammlerpfade ueber Stock und Stein, das ganze gut gewaessert mit reichlich Niederschlaegen der letzten Tage - im ersten Teil der Strecke wenigsten bergab. Dann weiter ueber Forstautobahnen, Wiesen und z.Tl. auch Asphalt. Die Anstiege sind bis auf ein/zwei morastige Trails recht gut fahrbar, mehr lang als steil. Trotzdem kommen ca. 1000 Hm pro Runde zusammen. Bei km17 Verpasse ich die Abfahrt vom Weg (links ueber die Wiese, leider noch nicht abgespannt oder markiert) und irre fortan ein wenig orientierungslos durch den Hochsolling. Finde am Sollingturm die Strecke wieder, kuerze aber dann doch direkt nach Neustadt ab. Leider ist mein Pulsmesser, der mir am Auersberg so wertvolle Dienste geleistet hat, ausgefallen (Batterie leeres).
Komme gerade noch rechtzeitig, um Holly und Steinbeisser zu begruessen und mir meine Portion Pasta abzuholen. Angesichts meiner Streckenschilderung kann sich Steinbeisser ein erwartungsfrohes Grinsen nicht verkneifen, Trails ganz nach seinem Geschmack. Holly kuriert leider noch eine Sturzverletzung aus und kann nicht starten. Trotzdem super, dass er ueberhaupt mitgekommen ist. 
Die Organisatoren haben ein tolles Rahmenprogramm zusammengestellt. Super Show des BMX-Trial-Teams (Bringt mir doch mal bei, mehr als 2m auf dem Hinterrad zu fahren!). Trotzdem trolle ich mich beizeiten, um noch etwas Kraft zu tanken. 
Die Nacht ist frueh vorrueber. 5:40Uhr klingelt der Wecker. Rennvorbereitung, Kette nochmal kraeftig oelen (es wird nicht reichen), fruehstuecken, warmfahren. Es ist recht kuehl und sieht auch nicht nach dem angekuendigten Bilderbuchwetter aus. Ich entscheide mich fuer die langen Klamotten.
8:00Uhr.
Massenstart - ueber 400 Teilnehmer begeben sich auf die Strecke . Ich habe mir einen Platz im zweiten Drittel der Startaufstellung ergattert.
Der erste Anstieg wird seiner Aufgabe gerecht: Feld sortieren. Hups, und da verliert auch schon jemand seine Kette. 
Man muss hier ordentlich Kraft reinstecken, auch wenn man noch nicht so auf Betriebstemperatur ist. Ich glaube, dass mir das auch ganz gut gelungen ist und erreiche den Gipfel im ersen Drittel des Feldes, noch mit Sichtkontakt zur Spitze.
Die erste Abfahrt beendet fuer weitere Fahrer das Rennen vorzeitig (Hoffentlich gut ueberstanden, weil recht schnell und heftig). Ein Biker sitzt links am Streckenrand. Das Bike liegt weit entfernt rechts in der Fahrrinne. Nochmal gut drumherumgekommen. Dann rein in die Trails. Vorsicht sage ich mir. Du willst noch mehr als 90km fahren. Andere wohl nicht. Sturz vor mir. Rutschend komme ich vorbei. Im zweiten Trail rutsche ich fast an einer Kurve vorbei, muss kurz mit dem Fuss aus dem Pedal. Die Kette fliegt mal wieder vom grossen Kettenblatt. Ich kann sie mit dem Fuss bei der Fahrt wieder hochhangeln, trotzdem verliere ich 50m auf die vor mir Fahrenden. Nach den ersten technischen Passagen jetzt weite Strecken zum Reintreten. Etwas verunsichert ohne Pulsmesser sage ich mir immer wieder: Mach langsam, das Rennen hat gerade erst begonnen. Aber bei dem grossen Starterfeld ist man immer mehr oder weniger im Zweikampf mit Vorder- und Hintermann beschaeftigt. 
An den Verpflegungsstellen goenne ich mir Isogetraenk und Banane. 
Danke fuer den Beifall ob meiner akrobatischen Leistung: Mit rechts Becher greifen, zwischen die Zaehne klemmen und gleich nochmal mit langen Affenarmen ein Stueck Banane hangeln - natuerlich alles im Fahren. 
Leider sind die Stellen recht ungluecklich gewaehlt, jedesmal vor einem Anstieg, so bleibt kaum Zeit zum Trinken und Herunterschlingen von Riegel oder Obst. 
Der letzte Teil der Strecke wartet dann nochmal mit zwei Trails auf, die es in sich haben. Schmal, verschlungen, wurzelig, feucht und schlammig bis zum tiefen Morastloch. Habe noch das Gefluche einiger Biker im Ohr... Tw. war wirklich schieben angesagt. 

Irgendwie bin ich mental doch nicht so gut drauf (Wetter, Rennverlauf, fehlender Pulsmesser, hektischer Samstag). Ich erwische mich, wie ich schon in der ersten Runde nach dem Tacho und den km bis ins Ziel schaue.
Erste Runde nach ca. 2:25 beendet. Fuehle mich kraftmaessig doch noch gut und so geht es in die Trails der zweiten Runde wieder mit der noetigen Vorsicht. Dem hohen Anfangstempo muss ich dann aber wieder ein wenig Tribut zollen und lasse nun doch etwas nach. Ausserdem  hindert die Zerrung beim Atmen doch ganz schoen. Die Luft fehlt wegen der flachen Atmung ein wenig. So werde ich auf der zweiten Runde von einigen Bikern noch ueberholt, einige Plaetze kann ich jedoch auch gutmachen. Leider habe ich keinen Ueberblick ueber die Rennsituation, die Spitze des Feldes ist schon seit der ersten Runde aus meinem Sichtfeld verschwunden. So kaempfe ich mal wieder ein Rennen fuer mich allein. Gelegentlich eingeholt, gelegentlich selbst ueberholend. 
Nach 05:05:02h erreiche ich das Ziel. Ich bin recht gut durchgekommen, ohne groessere technische Probleme und hoffe auf eine gute Platzierung.
Michael59 treffe ich im Zielbereich. Sein Knie sieht etwas lediert aus. Hatte ich schon fast vermutet und mir die Frage bereitgelegt, was er denn diesmal zerschrottet hat. Der Umwerfer war es mal wieder (Wir sollte eine Spendenaktion dafuer ins Leben rufen.) 
Nach dem Rennen noch ein wenig Austrudeln, nach zwei km gebe ich dieses Unterfangen doch merklich erschoepft auf. Ist eh spaet genug. Schnell unter die leider nur noch kalte Dusche und dann zur Siegerehrung. 
Im Start- und Zielbereich hatten einige Sponsoren ihre Staende aufgebaut, wie gesagt Umfeld und Rahmenprogramm waren wirklich gut organisiert. 
Siegerehrung leider mit etwas Verspaetung. 
Ergebnis: Es hat diesmal trotz gutem Gefuehl nicht gereicht. Selbst in meiner Altersklasse nicht unter den ersten fuenf. Die Semiprofis hatten wieder zugeschlagen (Es gab Preisgeld!). Muss dann erstmal die Ergebnislisten genauer anschauen. 

http://www.mountainbikecup.de
37   05:05:02   439   Hüttl, Carsten   IBC Marlboro Racing Team   M40   7

Naja, mit der 37 (gesamt) hab ich ja meine Lieblingszahl getroffen und 7. Platz in meiner Altersklasse... 
Wer mich kennt, weiss dass mich diese Platzierung nicht gerade befriedigt, da nagt der Ehrgeiz doch schon wieder.
Danke trotzdem fuer die Gruesse und Glueckwuensche, aber Ich muss allerdings auch eingestehen, das die Zeiten vor mir wohl doch meine derzeitigen Moeglichkeiten uebersteigen. Schon auf Platz 6 fehlen ca. 15 min. Gratulation an alle Schnelleren!

An dieser Stelle auch von mir nochmals Dank an Organisatoren und Helfer. Haben wirklich eine tolle Veranstaltung geboten. Tolles Umfeld, schoene, anspruchsvolle und nich zuletzt auch gut gekennzeichnete (!) Strecke, gelungenes Rahmenprogramm...
Nicht zu vergessen, den gut gefuellten Beutel an der Startnummernausgabe: Duschgel, Powerbar, Isostar, Multifunktionstuch.

Ciao
Euer Frosch
C.


----------



## chubika (9. Juli 2002)

Freunde, Roemer, Landsleute,

Rob hatte mir fuer die Rueckreise Richtung Osten noch den Olaf aus Hildesheim zur Begleitung besorgt.
So gestaltete sich die Fahrt im Fachsimpeln doch um einiges angenehmer und kurzweiliger als solo.
Unter anderem kamen wir natuerlich auch auf mein Trainingsprogramm zu sprechen und ich muss doch wieder eingestehen, dass ich sicherlich mehr falsch als richtig mache. 
Viel zu grosser zeitlicher Aufwand, falsches Training, falsche Belastung... 
Ein Wunder, dass Olaf vor lauter Kopfschuetteln nicht ganz schwummerig geworden ist.

Muss mich doch wirklich mal richtig beraten lassen.
Wenn ich hoere, mit welchem, fuer meine Begriffe geringen Aufwand Olaf solche Klasse Ergebnisse (2. Platz ueber 53km) zustande bringt, kann ja bei mir wirklich nicht viel stimmen.

Brauche dringend kompetente Unterstuetzung und/oder Beratung!

Ciao
Euer hilfesuchender Frosch
C.

Und Dank an Olaf fuer das Bananen-Shake-Rezept - wirklich lecker.

PS: Olaf empfahl zum Austrudeln und Auflockern am Montag max. 1h lockeres Pedalieren (Kompensationsbereich). 
Es sind doch wieder 2:30h geworden, von Kompensationsbereich in weiten Strecken ganz zu schweigen. 

!!!
Da der erste Teil meiner Wettkampfsaison nun so langsam ausklingt, an dieser Stelle Danke fuer die zahlreiche Unterstuetzung durch Wort und Tat oder einfach nur Verstaendnis.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steinbeißer (9. Juli 2002)

hallo

so, nun will auch ich mal meinen senf dazugeben. holly und ich sind am samstag nachmittag auf in rtg. solling, allerdings mit nur einem rad auf dem träger.....
irgendwie konnte holly sich immer noch noch nicht richtig bewegen...so ein seltsames ziehen im bein! wie kam das nochmal? naja, beim nächsten flugversuch klappt auch die landung, hoffentlich......

leider hatten wir es bis 18 uhr nicht geschafft am ibc treffpunkt zu sein, vokkar erzählte später, er hatte es auch nicht geschafft. na denn....

gleich nach der ankunft haben wir michael 59 gertoffen, er war schon bei der geführten tour mitgefahren. chubika sei noch unterwegs, sagte er...zum strecke kennenlernen....

wir haben dann erstmal unseren schlafplatz bezogen, direkt neben der schule, mit 'nem prima berg zum warmrollen am nächsten morgen.

am abend war es echt spitze, super rahmenprogramm!! leckere pasta, alles sehr gut! nochmal großes lob!!
das doc-trailteam zeigte auch einige sehr nette sachen, absoltut klasse war der typ mit dem einrad, geil!

so, der wecker bimmelt um 6:15, das muß reichen, is ja auch ne unmenschliche zeit, noch dazu am sonntag.....
ein wenig frühstücken, anziehen und die sachen nochmal kontrollieren -- oh schreck!! mein werkzeug liegt noch zu hause, klasse! mh, da ging es mir ja wie chubika am auersberg.....nur, ich hatte glück!!! er hatte seinen 2ten werkzeugsatz dabei....nochmal glück gehabt, fährt sich doch etwas beruhigter.

dann gings runter zum startgelände. michael59 und ich stellten uns am ende des feldes auf, da wir beide ja eher der spaßfraktion angehören...und ich mit meinem "lightfreerider" ja auch kein echtes marathonbike habe....
irgendwann stellten wir fest, das wir mittlerweile doch eher im mittelfeld standen...naja, mh, schauen wir mal.
dann war es soweit! startschuß!!
irgendwann setzten wir uns auch in bewegung, und es ging den ersten anstieg hoch. komisch, dachte ich, wollen die alle nicht schneller...oder...???? da hab ich dann bergauf schon die ersten überholt, das fing ja gut an. an der ersten leichten abfahr lagen dann schon mind. 4 biker am wegesrand.....dann der erste singletrail! geil!, aber, viiiieeel zu langsam, war ja alles voll vor mir und überholen war auch nicht immer so leicht.
auf dem ansteigenden matschtrail fing es wieder an, ich mußte überholen- bergauf!! irgendwie fand ich das schon lustig....
dann mal wieder forstautobahn, alles nicht sehr steil, weder bergauf noch bergab.
kurz vor dem schluß kam dann der mega matschtrail mit den fiesen, rutschigen wurzeln!
überholen war dort fast nicht möglich, ausser man riskierte in so einem sumpfloch zu ertrinken!!
und dann gings bergab, bis zum ziel....leider habe ich die 3 biker, die ich vor mir sehen konnte, nicht mehr eingeholt. ich bin etwas näher gekommen- klar, bergab, mit meiner schwungmasse- aber auch der endspurt ins ziel hat nicht gereicht...aber was soll's...

spaß hat es gemacht, das war die haupsache, und nicht letzter werden das ziel!

achja, platz 128 (von 208 gesamt), 3:01:25 , da kommt so langsam der ehrgeiz durch, sollte ich beim nächsten marathon dochmal mein (etwas) leichteres hardtail nehmen.....


ciao bernd

ps: würde gern mal wissen, was das in dem schlamm war....meine schuhe und das bike stanken furchterregend......


----------



## Vokkar (10. Juli 2002)

Die Fotos von http://www.firtsfotofactory.com sind online, kosten allerdings n Happen
Gruß
der Vokkar


----------



## Akumlehn (10. Juli 2002)

Yo dann geb ich auch mal meinen Senf ab..... 

also Samstag abend kann ich nix zu sagen, da war ich noch am trainieren 

Und Sonntag:
Normal Start und so, aber nach der ersten supertollen Wiesenabfahrt, neuhaus-mässig 2 tage vorm rennen gemäht schon die letzten 2 Gänge dicht mit Gras...... fängt schon gut an...
Dann mal anner Verpflegung gecheckt... no further comment
Nachher ersten Runde schon gut platt wegen zuviel Training. Naja, glücklicherweise ist nich Neuhaus das Saisonziel sonder die transalp challenge.
Naja Fazit:
Zeit besser als letztes Jahr, obwohl ich diesmal echt dachte ich sterbe. Kitzalp war einfach zu hart die woche davor.
Scheiss Strecke wie immer, scheiss orga sowieso. die Preise waren dann mal die Lachnummer überhaupt (immerhin kriegen nächstes jahr die leute keinen Schlamm ins auge mit ihrer Schwimmbrille (Hi Alex )) oder haben dikke Waden dank ihrem Superspringseil..............

soviel zum Neuhausrennen...
ciao
Andreas

PS: und es war dies jahr garantiert das letzte mal, wenn sich nich was ändert. ich habs mir letztes jahr geschworen und hab mich mal wieder breitschlagen lassen. es is nur 10km weg von zu haus, aber ich glaub die fahrt zum Dolomitisuperbike hätte sich mehr gelohnt als diese 10km Anfahrt von Holzminden!


----------



## checky (11. Juli 2002)

Da ist aber jemandem mächtig was auf den Zeiger gegangen.

Für mich wars der erste " kleinere " Marathon, im Sinne von unbekannter & ich war angenehm überrascht.

Schönes kleines Starterfeld, wobei der erste Anstieg seine selektive Wirkung schon voll ausspielte... dann weiter...

Einer hat sich direkt mächtig abgelegt, hatte anschließend den Arm in Gips & mächtige Schrammen an Nase & an den Beinen, keine Ahnung was genau passiert ist. *derarme*

Die Anstiege waren schön piano & die Abfahrten auch eher Kaffeefahrt, also technisch recht anspruchslos aber schnell.

Da ich nur die 53'er Runde gefahren bin habe ich direkt Druck gemacht & bin dann völlig überraschend 8'ter meine Klasse geworden & 16'ter in der Wertung nach Zieldurchfahrt *froi*

Meine Teamkollegas sind 11'ter & 16'ter auf der 106'er Runde in der Wertung nach Zieleinlauf geworden *staun*... die haben bestimmt getrödelt 
Wir werden im nächsten Jahr wieder dabei sein, hat uns allen sehr gut gefallen. Alles ein wenig Familiärer als bei den Marathons mit diesen Monsterteilnehmerzahlen.



 ich:


----------



## RobBj123 (11. Juli 2002)

Na Checky... hats dir gefallen... ? Du warst einer von den 3 Checker Pig Leuten in einer vierer Gruppe oder? Hab euch zum Ende hin eingeholt ;-)


----------



## michael59 (11. Juli 2002)

Ich bin bereits am Samstag Mittag angereist , um das Tourenangebot wahrzunehmen. Vokkar hatte seine Führung angekündigt und schließlich gab es für die 10 Euro noch einen Nudelgutschein.
Als ich startete, hoffte ich auf gutes Wetter. Kurz nach Duderstadt wurde es dunkel und bei Göttingen schüttete es aus allen Rohren. Mir schwante schlimmes.

In Neustadt angekommen habe ich wohl als erster meine Startnummer abgeholt. So bin ich jetzt in Besitz eines Schlauches den Leute wie Steinbeißer unter Ihren Helm tragen   

Dann weiter nach Silberborn, umgezogen uns aufs Rad. Ich habe dann die 2 Gruppe gewählt, konnte aber mit Vokkar Kontakt aufnehmen. 35 Kilometer sind wir dann durch den Solling gezogen, die beiden Führer waren OK und in der Gruppe waren nette Kumpel. Werde ich im nächsten Jahr wieder machen.
Nach dem Duschen rief ich Chubika an, der schon wartete. Wir zogen auf den Hof der Grundschule und ich schickte Chubika auf Erkundung. Dann ging es zur Nudelparty und nach kurzer Zeit schlichen 2 mir nicht ganz unbekannte Gestaltungen durch die Menge. Steinbeißer und Holly. Sie zogen ebenfalls auf den Schulhof und wir genossen die Nudelparty und die Trialvorführungen. Insgesamt war das nicht Schlecht. 

Bereits um 0600 hörte ich chubika mit seinen persönlichen Vorbereitungen beginnen und quälte mich aus meinem Auto. Rad fertigmachen und dann mit Steinbeißer zum Start. Rob123 und seinen Kumpel Olaf begrüßt, Vokkar nochmals zugewunken. Holly bedauert ob seiner Verletzungen.  Sonst stehen wir immer am Ende, diesmal waren wir in der Mitte und das war gut so. Kurz nach dem Start waren die ersten bereits mit Kettenriss ausgeschieden. Der Stau auf der ersten Abfahrt war durch die Masse der Starter bedingt und leider waren, als ich ankam bereits 3 Leute gestürzt.

Nach dem nächsten Aufstieg kam eine Abfahrt an dessen Ende eine scharfe Linkskurve war. Als ich abbog stürtzte leider mein Vorfahrer. Ich versuchte auszuweichen, was mir nicht ganz gelang. Die schlammige Trailabfahrt konnte man auch nur rutschen, da durch die Masse, die gleichzeitig durch wollte, ein fahren nicht möglich war. Hier müssen sich die Organisatoren was einfallen lassen!

Nach der ersten Verpflegung hatte sich das Feld getrennt und es wurde besser. Ich fand die Streckenführung nicht schlecht. Bergauf konnte ich Boden gut machen, bergab bremste ich zu sehr und wurde überholt. Einige Fahrer traf ich so mehrfach  . So nach 35-40 km kam eine schlammige vergraste Feldwegabfahrt. Sie war beidseitig mit Treckerspuren versehen und ich entschloss mich in der Mitte zu fahren. Ein "Widersacher"  von mir fuhr vor mir und ich wollte  dran bleiben. Leider ging der Weg in der Mitte aus und ich versuchte in die rechte Spur zu fahren. Dies endete, in dem für mich schon traditionellen Sturz. Ich verbog wieder meinen Umwerfer und mein Knie blutete. Als Eisenschwein warf ich mich aber wieder auf mein Pferd und versuchte an denen, die mich währenddessen überholt hatten dranzubleiben. Sie hatte alle gefragt, ob es mir gut geht, dafür vielen Dank! 

Nach der dritten Verpflegung hatte ich harte Oberschenkel und konnte die Steigung nicht so bewältigen wie ich wollte. Ein Krampf zwang mich sogar kurz zum Absteigen. Mein "Widersacher"   an den ich wieder rangefahren war, und der bei der Verpflegung anhielt überholte mich. Kurze Zeit später für ein Par ( Mann und Frau in gleichem Trikot)  an mir vorbei. Er schob sie, das war Team!!!

Der letzte Trail war sehr heftig . Trassiert bestand er aus Matsch Sumpf und Wurzeln und ich mußte mich leider wieder überholen lassen. Konnte aber auch einen Fahrer passieren. Der war an der Zielabfahrt schneller, was solls.

Nach 3 Stundem 18 Minuten und 44 Sekunden kam ich als 166.ter ins Ziel. In meiner Altersklasse war ich41.ter. Da ich vergessen hatte den Cilo zu starten hatte ich keine Aufzeichnung. Andere habe 1070 Höhenmeter gemessen. Am Ziel warteten Steinbeißer (Platz 128, 3Stunden 2 Minuten ) und Holly auf mich. Ich war zufrieden, denn  die Strecke hat Spaß gemacht und ich war nicht letzter!!!  Obwohl ich immer behaupte ich fahre nur aus Spaß, greift der Ehrgeiz auf der Strecke doch von mir Besitz und ich fahre an meinem Maximum. Und dem Ego tut es gut mal zu überholen.    

Holly hielt mein Bike, da ich mit Krampf im linken Oberschenkel noch rumhüfen musste. Ich gönnte mir dann noch drei Bounty.

Nachdem mein Bike mit Olafs Hilfe vertraut war habe ich auf Cubika gewartet. Der gibt sich immer die volle Kante und verdient meine ganze Bewunderung. In der Wartezeit lernte ich noch Fahrer aus Niederorschel und Kleinbodungen kennen ( Hoffentlich fahren wir mal zusammen) .

Schade das Akkumlenh und Checky  mir unbekannt geblieben sind, aber das kann man das nächste mal ändern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## checky (12. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von RobBj123 _
> *Na Checky... hats dir gefallen... ? Du warst einer von den 3 Checker Pig Leuten in einer vierer Gruppe oder? Hab euch zum Ende hin eingeholt ;-) *



Jep, aber wir (Checker-Pig) waren nur kurz zusammen unterwegs, da die anderen Beiden einiges schneller sind als meinereiner & dies auch noch eindrucksvoll bewiesen haben 

Hilf mir mal, vielleicht bist Du mir auch aufgefallen.....

Man sieht sich vielleicht beim nächsten Marathon.

( Mit IBC Trinkflaschen hätte man sich erkannt  aber davon will hier ja niemand was wissen  )


----------



## RobBj123 (12. Juli 2002)

Ich war der mit Bergamont Klamotten und Fahrrad... 

Hat mich schon irgendwie etwas gewundert, dass ich eine Vierergruppe in der 3 Fahrer aus dem gleichen Team sind, einhole. Da hättet ihr doch gut zusammen fahren können um so Boden gut zu machen... 
Achja, als ihr dann an der Verpflegung angehalten habt (?!?) waren wir wieder weg...

ciao Rob


----------

